
Phototype: image manipulation with Javascript - nreece
http://ajaxorized.com/phototype-image-manipulation-with-javascript
======
boucher
This isn't really image manipulation in JavaScript at all, it's image
manipulation in PHP with a javascript front end. It's also not particularly
new -- see snipshot (<http://snipshot.com/>).

------
aston
The vertical flip they did--that's actually horizontal, right?

